# Customization.... accessories and parts sources



## krellboy (Mar 28, 2019)

Hi Guys

New Rogue owner....2018 SL. Needing some input on where to buy parts....mechanical and accessories aside from the dealer. This is my first Nissan and my current sources mostly don't handle Nissan stuff.

Specifically at this point would like some input on....running boards and mud flaps. Browsed around CARiD and was blown away by the choices available. 

Maybe a few of you all could chime in on which running boards you like and why...price, construction, ease of install, appearance and so forth. A tip on Mud flaps as well....leaning to WeatherTech as their floor mats I own already and like pretty well. Huskys OK too.

Any comments on favorite mods would help too.

Lots of things to learn on my new car....first one in many years. Excited to make it my own.


----------



## pepide (Oct 18, 2019)

Hi, I had bought many part from Amazon...


----------

